# what if I didn't Disable Lagfix



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

(this is continued from previous thread about voodoo sound to have a more problem solving thread)

OK Made it almost a year with playing and rooting and flashing but got a little carried away and made a few dumb mistakes. First I was on EH09 and CWM. Then I flashed a voodoo kernel that I then saw was for Froyo only and the Galxy S (i-9000????) so that sent my phone into a boot loop. On top of that I forgot to disable lagfix.

So I have tried Odin back to Full EE25 from the thread thats on the Developer forum. and it starts but TWlauncher keeps forcing closed and when I tried to do a factory reset it goes to a Blue screen with the following error:
(red letters)E:/can't Mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(invalid argument)

(yellow letters) -- Wiping data ...
(yellow letters) Formating FOTA:...
(red letters)FOTA wipe failed
(yellow letters) Formating DATA:...
(red letters)Data wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formatting CACHE:...
(red letters)Cache wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formating DBDATA:...
(red letters)Db data wipe failed.
(red letters)E:can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(Invalid argument)
(red letters)E:install_application_for_customer:can't mount DATA:

I ran Odin with EE25 and with re-partition checked. and it didn't seem to help...


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I assume you used a pit file while repartitioning? If not, track down the proper pit file and reflash the whole package in Odin. Then go into CWM before boot and wipe data.

If it's having trouble mounting mmcblk0p1 (among other things) you have almost certainly done bad things to your partition table.

Try to add the file disable_lagfix in sdcard>voodoo then. (then again, you may need to flash a voodoo kernel first and then make this file. Then boot the phone up so it'll disable the lagfix and get rid of the voodoo partition)

If that doesn't work you may have screwed up your MBR... In that case you are going to have to track down the mbr file for your phone and adapt the instructions found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804784

Oh, and keep trying to wipe your data through CWM.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks...I can't get into CWM anymore? it won't install through Odin...still get the Blue vs and what I thought was the proper update.zip...doesn't work.

I took it to the store they were no help...no way to wipe it all! for some other phones I saw "Master Clear" which I don't know if it does what It sounds like but Is there something similar for the the showcase? I have a PNP for the 2.1 but since I can't access CWM I can't flash any other files and just changing the name to update.zip doesn't work.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> I assume you used a pit file while repartitioning?
> yes I used the Pit file that came with the EE25 Full version
> If not, track down the proper pit file and reflash the whole package in Odin. Then go into CWM before boot and wipe data.
> 
> ...


I'll keep trying! Thank you!

JT

PS I'm sorry to push but and be to frantic but I'm oout of town tomorrow through the rest of the week and need to keep in contact with wife and kids this weekend!

Thanks in advance to everyone! and Thanks for being understanding!


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

anyway to pull the information I need from my wife's phone such as operating system files or MBR? in my current situation I cannot install apps to my sd card but I can view files there in file explore.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Update: I'm home and found an old CMW file for Froyo, (I'm on EE25) and so now at the blue recovery screen I can get to the red one...I see the different format options? I'm going to try restoring one of my previous backups first to see if that fixes it first! if not what option should I try? Format Boot, System? I'm open to all suggestions!



bobloblaw1 said:


> I assume you used a pit file while repartitioning? If not, track down the proper pit file and reflash the whole package in Odin. Then go into CWM before boot and wipe data.
> 
> If it's having trouble mounting mmcblk0p1 (among other things) you have almost certainly done bad things to your partition table.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

It's really tough waht to say to do... Following the instructions in the link would probably be the most sure-fire way to get back...but also the most dangerous method to proceed.

You could try to put on a voodoo kernel now that is compatible with your current ROM. (Or flash a ROM that has a compatible voodoo kernel). Then disable the lagfix as ive said above (simply make a folder called voodoo and an empty file called disable_lagfix on your sd card) and see if you can get the kernel to convert things back. This is the safest method...but also probably less likely to work.

As for wiping, you would want to wipe the userdata and system data. You can wipe caches as well but those are unliekly to be the cause of the current issue.

The good news is that as long as Odin (and cwm) continues to work you aren't truly screwed. The bad news is that you arent out of the woods yet


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

OK ITS FIXED! I did so much Flashing, wiping reflashing, odin different ROMS. I don't actually know what did it but I think your idea to flash voodoo kernel from OLD version is what did it. I found a PNP of a ROM I had a Voodoo kernel that matched and did that and then in a round about way made it back to EH09 with CWM! Thanks so much...I've been sweating this! and even went to the store and they tried a few other things but no such luck until your advise! All the online links were dead to the old download files so I was glad I kept the few I had! 
OK! Now to go pack for my trip!.



bobloblaw1 said:


> It's really tough waht to say to do... Following the instructions in the link would probably be the most sure-fire way to get back...but also the most dangerous method to proceed.
> 
> You could try to put on a voodoo kernel now that is compatible with your current ROM. (Or flash a ROM that has a compatible voodoo kernel). Then disable the lagfix as ive said above (simply make a folder called voodoo and an empty file called disable_lagfix on your sd card) and see if you can get the kernel to convert things back. This is the safest method...but also probably less likely to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm glad that you got it fixed. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok the phone works pretty good but it has a couple of quirks like the screen will freeze until I turn off the screen and back on. And a couple of other odd things that were new.

What would happen if I format boot & system through recovery then Odin the full version of EE25. I have reset and cleared personnel data a few times but these little annoyances keep popping up? Is there anything I can get off my wife's phone cause hers works flawlessly?

Thanks !

Raised in AL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Ok the phone works pretty good but it has a couple of quirks like the screen will freeze until I turn off the screen and back on. And a couple of other odd things that were new.
> 
> What would happen if I format boot & system through recovery then Odin the full version of EE25. I have reset and cleared personnel data a few times but these little annoyances keep popping up? Is there anything I can get off my wife's phone cause hers works flawlessly?
> 
> ...


Or could I do a nandroid backup on my wife's phone and restore it to mine?...would that include kernel and boot data?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

